# Chandelier how-to



## Elvira (Jul 6, 2005)

http://www.meadowbrookmanor.000space.com/index.php?p=1_3_Corpse-Chandelier

Enjoy


----------



## MacEricG (May 26, 2009)

Very cool. I think I would rust the chains as you proposed at the end of the piece.

Won't black candles basically make the light (as well as the dripping wax) very hard to see — especially up in the air? I was thinking of maybe following the Shawn and Lynne Mitchell method of making PVC tea light candles…


----------



## bamtunebam (Jan 1, 2010)

That is amazing!. I think it is great when people get creative. The details make the chandelier.


----------



## beggars alley (May 4, 2008)

Very nice tutorial!! I am sure it was LOTS of work but well worth it!


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

Oh man that's cool! Again if I had a use for it, I would do it. I find that's the case with a lot of these DIY props.


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

BOOKMARKED!!!! Thanks for the link! That is excellent and very cool!


----------

